# What Did You Last Watch?



## Catsmother (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunday Brunch.


----------



## marti (Aug 9, 2020)

Men in Black 3


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 9, 2020)

The Joker


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 10, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 10, 2020)

Videos on the music channel.


----------



## marti (Aug 11, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 13, 2020)

YouTube Videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 13, 2020)

The local news


----------



## Pitszal (Aug 13, 2020)

Fox News


----------



## marti (Aug 13, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 13, 2020)

Football


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 14, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 14, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Aug 14, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 15, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 15, 2020)

The Smurfs


----------



## marti (Aug 15, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 16, 2020)

Silent Hill


----------



## marti (Aug 17, 2020)

Wheel of fortune


----------



## pat (Aug 18, 2020)

Elvis


----------



## marti (Aug 18, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 18, 2020)

Documentary about Judy Garland.


----------



## marti (Aug 18, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 19, 2020)

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## Nikki (Aug 19, 2020)

Toy Story 3


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 19, 2020)

Football


----------



## marti (Aug 19, 2020)

news


----------



## Nikki (Aug 20, 2020)

This Morning


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 20, 2020)

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## marti (Aug 20, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 20, 2020)

The first 48


----------



## Nikki (Aug 20, 2020)

Home Alone 2 Lost In New York


----------



## marti (Aug 20, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 20, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## marti (Aug 22, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 23, 2020)

YouTube Videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 23, 2020)

High school musical 2


----------



## marti (Aug 23, 2020)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 23, 2020)

Football


----------



## marti (Aug 23, 2020)

spiderman


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 24, 2020)

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 24, 2020)

Runaround


----------



## marti (Aug 24, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 24, 2020)

Baby's day out.


----------



## marti (Aug 24, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 25, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 25, 2020)

This morning


----------



## marti (Aug 25, 2020)

News


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 25, 2020)

Movie: Grace and Glorie.  (Hallmark Hall Of Fame)  Really good movie.


----------



## marti (Aug 26, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 27, 2020)

Married (with Secrets)


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 27, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Aug 27, 2020)

news


----------



## Pitszal (Aug 27, 2020)

Fox News RNC Convention


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 28, 2020)

YouTube Videos


----------



## marti (Aug 28, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 29, 2020)

Documentary about LFC


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Helsing (My favorite Hugh Jackman movie)


----------



## marti (Aug 29, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 30, 2020)

[font=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Married (with Secrets)[/font]


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 30, 2020)

Football


----------



## marti (Aug 31, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 31, 2020)

YouTube Videos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 31, 2020)

Loose women


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 1, 2020)

My Dirty Little Secret


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 2, 2020)

999, Killer on the line.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 2, 2020)

Buzz Feed True Crime Series


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 5, 2020)

Iceland v England


----------



## Foxy (Sep 5, 2020)

Stargate SG1 from my DVD collection


----------



## marti (Sep 5, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 6, 2020)

YouTube Videos


----------



## marti (Sep 6, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 6, 2020)

Music videos


----------



## marti (Sep 6, 2020)

a movie


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 7, 2020)

Unsolved Mysteries (1988)


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 7, 2020)

Antique roadshow.


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 7, 2020)

Seabiscuit....it's my binge movie. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marti (Sep 7, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 8, 2020)

BuzzFeed Unsolved: True Crime


----------



## marti (Sep 8, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 9, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## marti (Sep 9, 2020)

Spider man 3


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 10, 2020)

COPS


----------



## Kyng (Sep 10, 2020)

The Chase


----------



## marti (Sep 10, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 11, 2020)

The Cleveland Show


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 11, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 11, 2020)

News this morning.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 12, 2020)

Wicked Attraction


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 12, 2020)

Little House


----------



## marti (Sep 12, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 12, 2020)

Long lost family


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 12, 2020)

Seabiscuit...addicted to this movie. lol


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 12, 2020)

Dazzal said:


> Seabiscuit...addicted to this movie. lol


You watched that yesterday


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 12, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> You watched that yesterday


I have been watching it all week. I bet it's my 30th. time.  LOL


----------



## marti (Sep 13, 2020)

Spiderman 3


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Gogglebox


----------



## pat (Sep 13, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 13, 2020)

Sunday Brunch


----------



## marti (Sep 13, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 14, 2020)

The Cleveland Show


----------



## marti (Sep 14, 2020)

news


----------



## Neelix (Sep 14, 2020)

Star Trek: DS9


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 16, 2020)

1000 Ways to Die


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

news


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2020)

Eastenders


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 16, 2020)

News


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

webnair


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 16, 2020)

Wentworth


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## marti (Sep 18, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 18, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Sep 18, 2020)

Halloween


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey, Arnold.


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 19, 2020)

Catchphrase


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 19, 2020)

News


----------



## marti (Sep 19, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 20, 2020)

Are We There Yet? television series


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 20, 2020)

Football.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 20, 2020)

Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction


----------



## marti (Sep 20, 2020)

The tech Guy


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 21, 2020)

Home and away


----------



## marti (Sep 21, 2020)

Movie


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Sep 21, 2020)

The Secret Garden (2020 remake)


----------



## marti (Sep 21, 2020)

watching the news


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 22, 2020)

Are we there yet? television series


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 22, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 23, 2020)

Are we there yet? television series


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

Atlantic: A Year in the Wild.


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 23, 2020)

Youtube videos


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 23, 2020)

News


----------



## marti (Sep 23, 2020)

webnair


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 24, 2020)

Neighbours


----------



## marti (Sep 24, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 28, 2020)

news


----------



## marti (Sep 28, 2020)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 30, 2020)

Judy


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 1, 2020)

Tipping point


----------



## Neelix (Oct 1, 2020)

The Price Is Right


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 1, 2020)

Hollyoaks


----------



## marti (Oct 1, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 3, 2020)

Football


----------



## marti (Oct 4, 2020)

the big bang theory


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 5, 2020)

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 5, 2020)

Murdered by morning


----------



## marti (Oct 5, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

Eastenders


----------



## marti (Oct 8, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 9, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Oct 9, 2020)

nothing yet


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 12, 2020)

Music videos


----------



## marti (Oct 12, 2020)

star trek


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 14, 2020)

Hollyoaks


----------



## marti (Oct 14, 2020)

Next


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 18, 2020)

Football


----------



## Sweet Ann (Oct 18, 2020)

CNN live TV online


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 18, 2020)

Greatest showman


----------



## marti (Oct 19, 2020)

Star Trek movie


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 19, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Oct 19, 2020)

a new show


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 19, 2020)

Tipping point


----------



## marti (Oct 19, 2020)

new show


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

The Chase


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 20, 2020)

Bargain Hunt


----------



## marti (Oct 20, 2020)

news


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 21, 2020)

The Simpsons


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 21, 2020)

Great British bake off.


----------



## marti (Oct 22, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 22, 2020)

News


----------



## marti (Oct 22, 2020)

news


----------



## Lee (Oct 22, 2020)

Van Helsing netflix drama


----------



## Foxy (Oct 22, 2020)

Been rewatching the Tenth Kingdom miniseries.


----------



## marti (Oct 22, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 23, 2020)

The first 48


----------



## marti (Oct 24, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Foxy (Oct 27, 2020)

Rewatching Northern Exposure episodes from my DVD collection


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 27, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 27, 2020)

Loose women


----------



## marti (Oct 28, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 29, 2020)

British back off


----------



## marti (Oct 29, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 30, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Oct 30, 2020)

the new Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 31, 2020)

Football


----------



## Sweet Ann (Oct 31, 2020)

CNN Chris Cuomo


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 31, 2020)

Strictly come dancing


----------



## Foxy (Oct 31, 2020)

Star Trek Enterprise (from my video collection)


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 1, 2020)

Spitting Image (so funny)


----------



## marti (Nov 1, 2020)

new show


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 2, 2020)

This morning


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

Critical Condition


----------



## marti (Nov 3, 2020)

salvation


----------



## marti (Nov 3, 2020)

Salvation


----------



## mist (Nov 3, 2020)

Eli Roth’s History Of Horror


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 3, 2020)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Nov 3, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 4, 2020)

news


----------



## Sweet Ann (Nov 4, 2020)

CNN News


----------



## marti (Nov 4, 2020)

news


----------



## Foxy (Nov 4, 2020)

Northern Exposure


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 5, 2020)

Classic Emmerdale


----------



## marti (Nov 5, 2020)

news


----------



## Sweet Ann (Nov 5, 2020)

CNN Online


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 5, 2020)

news


----------



## marti (Nov 5, 2020)

news


----------



## mist (Nov 6, 2020)

The Walking Dead 💀


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 6, 2020)

Coronation street


----------



## Sweet Ann (Nov 6, 2020)

CNN News


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 7, 2020)

Saturday Kitchen


----------



## marti (Nov 7, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 7, 2020)

Die hard


----------



## marti (Nov 8, 2020)

News


----------



## Foxy (Nov 8, 2020)

Bernie Mac TV Show episodes from my DVD collection


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm a celeb best bits.


----------



## marti (Nov 9, 2020)

my screen


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 11, 2020)

Family Feud


----------



## marti (Nov 11, 2020)

news


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)

Holby City


----------



## Kivessout (Nov 12, 2020)

The Simpsons


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 12, 2020)

Music Channel


----------



## mist (Nov 12, 2020)

Digital Foundry over on YouTube


----------



## marti (Nov 12, 2020)

the big bang theory


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 12, 2020)

Banged up abroad


----------



## marti (Nov 13, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 13, 2020)

Children in need


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2020)

Hells Kitchen


----------



## marti (Nov 15, 2020)

news


----------



## Foxy (Nov 18, 2020)

Just Shoot Me episodes from my DVD collection


----------



## Sweet Ann (Nov 18, 2020)

TCM movie


----------



## marti (Nov 19, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 2, 2020)

George Lopez


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 2, 2020)

YouTube videos


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey, Arnold.


----------



## marti (Dec 3, 2020)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 4, 2020)

Loose women


----------



## marti (Dec 4, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 5, 2020)

Football


----------



## marti (Dec 5, 2020)

News


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 7, 2020)

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 7, 2020)

News


----------



## marti (Dec 7, 2020)

Ellen


----------



## mist (Dec 10, 2020)

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 10, 2020)

mist said:


> Unsolved Mysteries


I watch this, It's very good.


----------



## marti (Dec 10, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 11, 2020)

Neighbours


----------



## marti (Dec 12, 2020)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 13, 2020)

Sunday brunch


----------



## lavalamp (Dec 13, 2020)

The Mandolrian


----------



## mist (Dec 13, 2020)

Are you afraid of the dark 😂


----------



## marti (Dec 13, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 13, 2020)

The Crown


----------



## marti (Dec 14, 2020)

News


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2020)

The Vicar of Dibley


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 15, 2020)

This Morning


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 15, 2020)

Eastenders


----------



## marti (Dec 19, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 20, 2020)

Documentary about home alone.


----------



## marti (Dec 20, 2020)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 20, 2020)

Grease


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 1, 2021)

Music channel


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

movie


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 2, 2021)

Football


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 2, 2021)

Only fools and horses


----------



## Sweet Ann (Jan 2, 2021)

CNN


----------



## marti (Jan 3, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 4, 2021)

classic Eastenders


----------



## mist (Jan 4, 2021)

Truth Seekers 









						Truth Seekers (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb
					

Created by Nick Frost, Simon Pegg, Nat Saunders.  With Nick Frost, Malcolm McDowell, Samson Kayo, Susan Wokoma. A team of part-time paranormal investigators use homemade gizmos to track the supernatural, sharing their adventures online. As their haunted stake outs become more terrifying they...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## marti (Jan 4, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 5, 2021)

24 hours in police custody


----------



## JamesC (Jan 5, 2021)

Orphan Black


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 6, 2021)

Beat the chasers


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2021)

Cheetah Family and Me


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 11, 2021)

Bargain Hunt


----------



## marti (Jan 11, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 12, 2021)

Somethings killing me


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 14, 2021)

Missing or murdered


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 15, 2021)

Rip off Britain holidays


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 16, 2021)

Married at first sight - Australia


----------



## marti (Jan 16, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 17, 2021)

The Crown


----------



## marti (Jan 17, 2021)

News


----------



## Gibby (Jan 18, 2021)

you tube


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 18, 2021)

The crown again.


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 18, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> Married at first sight - Australia


I'm getting slightly addicted to that show!


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 18, 2021)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 18, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> I'm getting slightly addicted to that show!


Me too, so much going on in it, Can't wait to see tonight's episode. lol


----------



## marti (Jan 18, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 19, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Jan 19, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 19, 2021)

Emmerdale


----------



## marti (Jan 19, 2021)

News


----------



## Kyng (Jan 20, 2021)

The Chase (yesterday evening)


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 20, 2021)

Tipping point


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 20, 2021)

Presidential Inauguration


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 20, 2021)

Coronation street


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Jan 21, 2021)

the back of my eyelids


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 22, 2021)

Neighbours


----------



## marti (Jan 24, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 25, 2021)

Who wants to be a millionaire


----------



## marti (Jan 27, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 28, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)

911 Lone star


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 29, 2021)

Married at first sight


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)

news


----------



## Kivessout (Jan 30, 2021)

Web of Lies


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 30, 2021)

Kivessout said:


> Web of Lies


Really good series that.

I watched football.


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

Hockey game


----------



## Gibby (Jan 31, 2021)

The Masked Singer


----------



## pat (Jan 31, 2021)

The Voice


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 31, 2021)

Married at first sight


----------



## safeinsanity (Jan 31, 2021)

My haunted house


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 1, 2021)

A documentary about Anne Frank.


----------



## Gibby (Feb 1, 2021)

Sherlock Holmes in Washington


----------



## marti (Feb 1, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 2, 2021)

The Crown


----------



## marti (Feb 2, 2021)

911 Lone star


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 3, 2021)

Neighbours


----------



## marti (Feb 3, 2021)

the big bang theory


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 4, 2021)

Classic Emmerdale


----------



## Gibby (Feb 4, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> The Crown


house of games


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 4, 2021)

News


----------



## pat (Feb 4, 2021)

Tipping Point


----------



## marti (Feb 4, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 4, 2021)

Eastenders


----------



## marti (Feb 4, 2021)

news


----------



## Sweet Ann (Feb 4, 2021)

Family Feud


----------



## marti (Feb 5, 2021)

News


----------



## Gibby (Feb 5, 2021)

Sherlock Holmes - The Voice of Terror


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 5, 2021)

Coronation street


----------



## marti (Feb 5, 2021)

news


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 6, 2021)

Umbrella Academy


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 6, 2021)

Football


----------



## marti (Feb 6, 2021)

news


----------



## Gibby (Feb 7, 2021)

Masked Singer


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 7, 2021)

Grange Hill lol


----------



## marti (Feb 8, 2021)

new


----------



## pat (Feb 9, 2021)

Lingo


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 9, 2021)

Hollyoaks


----------



## marti (Feb 10, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 11, 2021)

Neighbours


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 11, 2021)

Local news


----------



## Gibby (Feb 12, 2021)

Crime files


----------



## marti (Feb 12, 2021)

News


----------



## Gibby (Feb 13, 2021)

Would you lie to me?


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 13, 2021)

Documentary about the Cecil hotel. very creepy.


----------



## marti (Feb 13, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

news


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Mrs Brown's Boys


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

King kong


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 15, 2021)

Classic Emmerdale


----------



## marti (Feb 15, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 16, 2021)

Neighbours


----------



## marti (Feb 16, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 17, 2021)

Hollyoaks


----------



## marti (Feb 17, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 18, 2021)

Crime documenary


----------



## marti (Feb 18, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 19, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 19, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 20, 2021)

only fools and horses


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 20, 2021)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 20, 2021)

Saturday night takeaway


----------



## marti (Feb 20, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 21, 2021)

Simpsons


----------



## pat (Feb 21, 2021)

Yesterdays Ant and Dec


----------



## Foxy (Feb 21, 2021)

No Man's Land - an episode of Stargate Atlantis


----------



## marti (Feb 21, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 22, 2021)

Tenable


----------



## marti (Feb 22, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 23, 2021)

Couples who kill


----------



## marti (Feb 23, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 24, 2021)

Good morning Britain


----------



## Gibby (Feb 24, 2021)

Sister Sister


----------



## marti (Feb 24, 2021)

the big bang theory


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

The chase


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 25, 2021)

Classic Emmerdale


----------



## marti (Feb 26, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 27, 2021)

Football


----------



## marti (Feb 27, 2021)

travelers


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 27, 2021)

Killer Neighbours


----------



## Kyng (Feb 28, 2021)

Catchphrase


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

Only fools and horses


----------



## marti (Feb 28, 2021)

Movie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

depressing news


----------



## marti (Mar 1, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 2, 2021)

Neighbours


----------



## marti (Mar 2, 2021)

news


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Frasier


----------



## mist (Mar 8, 2021)

Deadliest Catch


----------



## Welf (Mar 8, 2021)

I watched the first episode of sword art online. It was a good opening. Going to watch more.


----------



## Gibby (Mar 8, 2021)

b & B dream


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 8, 2021)

This morning


----------



## marti (Mar 8, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 9, 2021)

Classic Emmerdale


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

news


----------



## pat (Mar 9, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 9, 2021)

news


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

News


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

news


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 10, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

Hollyoaks


----------



## marti (Mar 11, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

The first 48


----------



## marti (Mar 12, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

Holiday on the buses


----------



## marti (Mar 13, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 14, 2021)

Football


----------



## marti (Mar 14, 2021)

News


----------



## Gibby (Mar 15, 2021)

Your Garden made perfect


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Neighbours


----------



## Foxy (Mar 15, 2021)

Episode of Warehouse 13


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Football


----------



## Pitszal (Mar 15, 2021)

News


----------



## marti (Mar 15, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 16, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

News


----------



## marti (Mar 16, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Music channel


----------



## pat (Mar 17, 2021)

News


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 17, 2021)

News


----------



## marti (Mar 17, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

News


----------



## loneliness (Mar 18, 2021)

Some random Youtube videos. They all blur in to one.


----------



## mist (Mar 19, 2021)

The Dead Files


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 19, 2021)

The first 48


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 19, 2021)

Coronation Street


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 19, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> Coronation Street


me too.


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Mar 20, 2021)

The Caroline flack documentary


----------



## mist (Mar 20, 2021)

You’re welcome 😁


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Only fools and horses


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

News


----------



## mist (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## PGen98 (Mar 20, 2021)

Re-watching The Man in the High Castle, season 1.  Such a fantastic series.


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Goggle box


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

I survived a crime


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

Football


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 22, 2021)

Some old romantic comedy with Sandra Bullock and Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2021)

Sky news


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Home and away


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 23, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Line of duty


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Star Trek The Next Generation


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

big bang theory


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 24, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## Neelix (Mar 24, 2021)

NCIS


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 24, 2021)

Emmerdale


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

news


----------



## pat (Mar 25, 2021)

Local news


----------



## Neelix (Mar 25, 2021)

Let's Make A Deal (2021)


----------



## mist (Mar 25, 2021)

Biden claiming he is 120 years old 😂

Although it might explain a few things 😏


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 25, 2021)

Line of duty


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 25, 2021)

On the Farm


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 25, 2021)

Currently watching episodes of The Amazing Race on Prime Video


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 26, 2021)

Line of duty


----------



## Neelix (Mar 27, 2021)

Ghost Adventures


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

News


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 27, 2021)

Only fools and horses


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

news


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2021)

The Wall


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

news


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 28, 2021)

Only fools and horses


----------



## marti (Mar 28, 2021)

news


----------



## loneliness (Mar 29, 2021)

Early morning news.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 29, 2021)

Court TV the trial of the murder of George Floyd


----------



## Kivessout (Mar 30, 2021)

Random YouTube Video


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 30, 2021)

Outcry


----------



## Lee (Mar 30, 2021)

Better Call Saul


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 31, 2021)

Classic Eastenders


----------



## Nymphatony (Mar 31, 2021)

Youtube video


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 31, 2021)

Emmerdale


----------



## pat (Apr 1, 2021)

Fools And Horses


----------



## loneliness (Apr 5, 2021)

Line of Duty.


----------



## mist (Apr 15, 2021)

I was prey 😳


----------



## Pitszal (Apr 15, 2021)

Court TV


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 15, 2021)

The news.


----------



## Foxy (Apr 15, 2021)

Warehouse 13, I have the entire series boxed set.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 16, 2021)

Task Master


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 16, 2021)

Forensic Files


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2021)

Gogglebox


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 24, 2021)

Combat


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 24, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> Combat


I DVR that every Saturday night from H&I.


----------



## Kyng (May 1, 2021)

Coverage of the World Snooker Championship.


----------



## burtie (May 1, 2021)

Omen 3 : The Final Conflict


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)

Morning news


----------



## Kyng (May 4, 2021)

Beat The Chasers


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

Wagon train


----------



## Kyng (May 7, 2021)

The Chase


----------



## lavalamp (May 7, 2021)

Top of the Pops 1990!


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

The Rifleman


----------



## safeinsanity (May 7, 2021)

Bar Rescue


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2021)

Fear the Walking Dead, season 3.


----------



## safeinsanity (May 8, 2021)

Fox news


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 31, 2021)

Matlock


----------



## Martee (Jun 1, 2021)

Scrubs was what I last decided to watch - it would appear that I've gone a bit bored on my annual leave from work that I've decided to start binge-watching old series that I last watched years ago! Always love watching Scrubs though, never fails to give me a laugh.


----------



## Ozzy47 (Jun 2, 2021)

Adam-12


----------



## Martee (Jun 4, 2021)

Moved onto watching America's Got Talent last night - me and the fiancée love to watch it (it's better than the British version in our eyes). I think tonight it's going to be Hell's Kitchen - can't beat a roasting from Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## Harry (Jun 4, 2021)

It is a regional drama. I am sure they stole the concept from a Hollywood movie. But it was fun. The way the hero is portrayed. As if the character is more than human. I felt like laughing at some point. But you know, that is what you get when they try to build stories to boost actors. They are not meant to be classic, but certainly entertaining.


----------



## mist (Jun 4, 2021)

The Conjuring 3 👻


----------



## Harry (Jun 6, 2021)

How do you manage to watch horror movies ? I get them enough through bad dreams. But watching them is something I do not like. Only because I do not want to think that. Finding fear in darkness, people, and god knows how many other things that we need to start worreid about once we watch them.

I would prefer to stay with God makes me do everything. And I would love it not to change. :king


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2021)

Time


----------



## madcap (Jun 8, 2021)

The old tv show combat it still holds up well today


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 9, 2021)

Modern Family, I watch it all the time and am kinda obsessed with it right now.


----------



## madcap (Jul 1, 2021)

Twilight Zone


----------



## WhippedCream (Jul 2, 2021)

I last watched Dragons Den (on the TV). I love that programme. It's really interesting to see other businesses pitch.


----------



## Gibby (Jul 5, 2021)

YT


----------



## Kyng (Jul 6, 2021)

Wimbledon coverage


----------



## Gibby (Jul 16, 2021)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2021)

Wentworth


----------



## WhippedCream (Jul 19, 2021)

Modern Family, I love it so much but I’ve nearly finished it! 😔


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2021)

Holby City


----------



## Foxy (Aug 6, 2021)

Z Nation


----------



## NerdiestKen (Aug 26, 2021)

Toon in with Me


----------



## Kyng (Aug 31, 2021)

Countdown

All I can really say about Anne Robinson as host is that she's _okay_  .


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2021)

The Last Kingdom


----------



## NerdiestKen (Sep 15, 2021)

Sportscenter


----------



## Pig Hip (Sep 15, 2021)

The SpaceX rocket launch, then AEW wrestling on TNT.


----------

